# Shooters Twisted Cheeseburger Fattie



## shooterrick (Aug 21, 2010)

I have not done a fatty in a long time so I decided to do a cheese burger smoke Sunday.  As most of you know I have to give things a twist so this is what I came up with. 

Ingredients:  Hamburger, mild cheddar, mushrooms, onion, garlic, sun dried tomatoes and bacon.

First the sautéed mushrooms, onions , and basil after cooling.








Then a layer of sundried tomatoes and cheese:













The bacon weave on plastic wrap:







 Rolled and into fridge for smoke tomorrow:







Pics of the smoke will come tomorrow evening after supper!


----------



## chefrob (Aug 21, 2010)

sounds tasty!


----------



## tom37 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like you have a great lunch in store for yourself.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yummy


----------



## meateater (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice looking fatty, I love the sundried tomato idea.


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 25, 2010)

looks like a tasty one for sure!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 25, 2010)

Now wait a minute there Rick. You're going to leave us hanging like that...........Now that's wrong rick just very wrong


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2010)

Shooter,

I agree with Mark,

Tomorrow Evening has come and gone, and I'm still sitting by my computer for 3 1/2 days, waiting for what has to be a thing of beauty.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 25, 2010)

Look under the tread below: 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...s-cheese-burger-fattie-final-pics#post_533941

sorry for the misdirection.  Like a magician ya know.  LOL


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that was worth the wait. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Some days I wish I was bovine with multiple stomachs so I could eat more goodies I see here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2010)

OOOOPS Sorry Shooter,

I saw the finish 4 days ago---I just didn't put this start & that finish together.

Still looks great!

Bear


----------

